# please add this profile if you've got myspace



## Mouse (Jan 16, 2008)

so my aunt who I'm visiting in gainesville runs this thing called Neighboors' Equine Assistance Team which is a horse rescue outside of gainesville. they save horses from abuse and starvation.

well, they are far from net savy sooo I went and set them up a myspace, a paypal for donations and many many other things. 

so can you people please add myspace.com/neatflorida to you lists, pass the word around and maybe donate a buck or two for a good cause. Animals starving to death is never a happy sight so help out if you can.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 18, 2008)

Two horses have been saved today!

they might not recover completely but at least they will be taken care of and/or put down humanely. These horses look like pure hell.


http://a483.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/im ... 7e217a.jpg

http://a236.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/im ... 2c1abb.jpg


----------



## Clit Comander (Jan 24, 2008)

damn who ever was taking care of those horses was pathetic.


----------

